# stuck heatsink on processor



## sh3030 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a problem with a couple processors sticking/bonding to the heatsinks.

Simply prying with a screwdriver proves pointless. Any suggestions. see pics

thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 9, 2010)

Put the flat balde screw driver between the CPU & heat sink and keep hitting the screw driver with a hammer till they pry apart, you might end up breaking up but that will not hurt anything just watch where your pieces go.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 9, 2010)

I've always said that, when you take things apart for refining, pretty doesn't count (usually). It often pays to use a bigger hammer. Is that epoxy (probably heat conductive) holding the ceramic to the Al? Maybe heating it on a hotplate to about 700-800F would weaken the epoxy and make the parts separate easier. Maybe a thin chisel will work.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 9, 2010)

Go to Goodwill and buy a hair dryer. I have taken off 100's of
heat sinks with my $2.00 hair dryer. 8) 

I typically count to 30 while I blow hot air on the heat sink and then give 
it a nudge to see if it will come off. It works!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 9, 2010)

A hair dryer, and I thought I was cheap. 8) 
That is $2.00 well spent.


----------



## Irons (Mar 9, 2010)

There's always the Propane Torch.

Heat Sinks work both ways.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Heat? Are you guys kidding me? That heat don't come free. :lol: 

Get yourself an old wood chisel and a hammer. Stand the cpu on edge, put chisel in groove, hit.

Simple as pie and works every time.

Never underestimate the value of a 3/4" wood chisel for scrapping computers. It's one of my main tools on the bench. I just bought a cheap one from true-value. It's been going strong for about 5 years now. Yes, you do have to sharpen it now and then, but it's a very effective tool. You'd be suprised to find out how fast you can remove items off a PCB with a wood chisel.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 9, 2010)

Mr. Hair Dryer is best suited for removing heat sinks from good processors
on cold motherboards that I want to resell. Mr. Wood Chisel isn't very
friendy and he negatively impacts (pun intended) the resale value
of the my processors. :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 9, 2010)

I've always went with the MAPP torch to remove the heat sinks. 

I figure since I'm already removing the bottom lid and any piggy back components with the torch, I might as well remove everything else that will come off with heat while the cpu is hot.

Steve


----------



## Irons (Mar 10, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> I've always went with the MAPP torch to remove the heat sinks.
> 
> I figure since I'm already removing the bottom lid and any piggy back components with the torch, I might as well remove everything else that will come off with heat while the cpu is hot.
> 
> Steve



Steve,

It would be useful to find what the average Pd yield from the capacitors on the CPUs is. Good idea to process them separately.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2010)

I've already saved up quite a few of them Irons, yet another project for another day...

Steve


----------



## joem (Jul 26, 2010)

If the fan is screwed removed screws
a flat screw driver and a tap works for me
but looking at the date of the first post you probably already know it


----------



## golddigger2 (Apr 12, 2011)

I Use a paint stripping heat gun. It works great


----------

